# New way to sell a dog.....



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's kind of strange...I've seen pups for sale at flea markets before, but we're a small city and its run by the farmers, they were selling beagle puppies for $20 lol.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We got Flea Markets like that here, can't go because I wanna take every dog home. They also have puppies dirt cheep, along with birds, cows, pigs and so on.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That would make it very difficult to screen the potential buyers. Can you imagine just letting your dog go to a new home without really knowing where they're going?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> That would make it very difficult to screen the potential buyers. Can you imagine just letting your dog go to a new home without really knowing where they're going?


No.... I just cannot imagine that at all. But, sadly, there are so many people out there that just don't care.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good way to sell a used car, horrible thing to do to a dog.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> That would make it very difficult to screen the potential buyers. Can you imagine just letting your dog go to a new home without really knowing where they're going?



The foster I had back in March, Eliza Doolittle...she was purchased at a flea market, the first family felt she was too wild. The people that purchased her at the flea market also thought she was too wild, she was given to another family, that family put an ad in the paper and Eliza went to yet another family..I got her at five months old when the last family turned her in to rescue. I think it was just a case of people liking the cute little puppy but not really liking terriers. I loved fostering her, she fit in here perfectly, Phoebe was so excited to have a playful cairn puppy in the house. We found the right home and she is now living with a family that loves her terrier energy. Placement is so important and people should try to educate themselves about a breed before taking a puppy home. There is no time to research a breed at a flea market...just an impulse purchase. Sad way to pick a pup.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That poor puppy. They wont know anything about the potential owner by meeting them at the flea market. I hope they didnt find a home and will try to find the pup a home in the right way.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

God.

Sorry--that's a horrible way to find a new home for a dog.

SJ


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

our flea market also has puppies and kittens for sale a lot.I do not go for 2 reasons. 1) I would have way more animals than I already have and 2) I would probably be escorted from the premises after I told the idiot backyard breeders what I thought of them.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Phoebe said:


> The foster I had back in March, Eliza Doolittle...she was purchased at a flea market, the first family felt she was too wild. The people that purchased her at the flea market also thought she was too wild, she was given to another family, that family put an ad in the paper and Eliza went to yet another family..I got her at five months old when the last family turned her in to rescue. I think it was just a case of people liking the cute little puppy but not really liking terriers. I loved fostering her, she fit in here perfectly, Phoebe was so excited to have a playful cairn puppy in the house. We found the right home and she is now living with a family that loves her terrier energy. Placement is so important and people should try to educate themselves about a breed before taking a puppy home. There is no time to research a breed at a flea market...just an impulse purchase. Sad way to pick a pup.
> 
> Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


My beautiful, sweet Jazz, came from this same flea market. I saw her, fell in love, and had to have her................ 
Here's a pic of her the day after I brought her home............... And, one of how she looks today..............


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh WOW!!! What a gorgeous dog you have there!!! I can see how you couldn't resist that sweet puppy face!!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Nan said:


> Oh WOW!!! What a gorgeous dog you have there!!! I can see how you couldn't resist that sweet puppy face!!!!


She was the only one in the entire litter with a pink nose, & green eyes. I was captivated, and once I held her, there was no turning back.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> My husband and I went to the flea market today. This is a huge flea market, .... as it covers about 10 acres of land. A lot of people bring their dogs with them, and I enjoy seeing the dogs. But, I saw something today, that I hadn't seen before, and don't quite know what to make of it. Good idea?.... or not? It really made me kind of sad.
> This couple, probably in their late 20's were walking a beautiful, adult Dalmation through the flea market. The dog had on a large white, men's T-shirt. On each side of the shirt was printed in large, hand written letters in magic marker.... *"FOR SALE"*. Evidentally they were shopping their dog in the flea market hoping for a buyer.


You mean tot tell me you never saw them sell dogs at Mountain Top Deb. Or is that where yo guys went. Mountain Top sales birds and anything else that crawls.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> You mean tot tell me you never saw them sell dogs at Mountain Top Deb. Or is that where yo guys went. Mountain Top sales birds and anything else that crawls.


ROFL! I've seen hundreds of dogs being sold at Mountain Top, but, this is the first time I've seen a walking advertisement of the canine variety. It just kinda blew me away. Guess everyone in AL knows about the Mountain Top, .......... huh? We live about 10 minutes from there, so we go quite often. I had to have a watermelon today.... ROFLMAO!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well we need to get together Mrs Hooch is wanting to go one of these Sundays where the weather is where I can get out. Today woudl have been the perfect day for that.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Well we need to get together Mrs Hooch is wanting to go one of these Sundays where the weather is where I can get out. Today woudl have been the perfect day for that.


Hooch, I didn't know you were that close by. I don't know why, but, I was thinking you were way down toward Auburn. I would have given you a shout and said "Hey.... lets go to Mountaintop today!!"


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

AMEN! The flea market here was selling puppies. After several complaints the ASPCA got involved and now they have to buy a licensed and have home inspections to make sure they are not running a puppy mill. I bought Lacy from an individual that has the mother and father, he wanted her to go through one heat before he had her altered. As he put it, his children didn't understand that they had to be kept separated and OOPS! I found out which vet he uses and they confirmed that this was her first litter and that she is scheduled to be altered. I couldn't afford one from one of the bigger breeders and I really wanted a full blooded Golden because of the way they are with children and also I wanted one young enough so that Dixie could play the Mama role. So I'm kind of glad his children OOPSED


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Hooch, I didn't know you were that close by. I don't know why, but, I was thinking you were way down toward Auburn. I would have given you a shout and said "Hey.... lets go to Mountaintop today!!"


Oh we do live down around Auburn but on nice days when the temperatures are right we are always up for a ride. And Mrs Hooch had just saw a commercial for Mountain Top and said I want to go there she has never been. Poor GA girl that she is.


----------

